# Keeping dogs in the whole pasture or in the paddock?



## meghank (Aug 18, 2016)

We finally got our pasture fence completed and got our goats out on it. I am using electric netting to subdivide it. My question is should I keep my Lgds in the electric netting with the goats or let them have run of the whole pasture? It's about 18 acres of well tensioned 4ft tall field fence (I made that sucker goat proof, lol). There is also a chicken tractor with turkeys and geese in it in the pasture.

The other question I have is about signage. I have seen signs notifying people that there are working dogs on the property, I was thinking of a sign that said 'please do not feed the livestock' and also 'working livestock guardian dogs do not disturb' any thoughts on this?


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

meghank said:


> We finally got our pasture fence completed and got our goats out on it. I am using electric netting to subdivide it. My question is should I keep my Lgds in the electric netting with the goats or let them have run of the whole pasture? It's about 18 acres of well tensioned 4ft tall field fence (I made that sucker goat proof, lol). There is also a chicken tractor with turkeys and geese in it in the pasture.
> 
> The other question I have is about signage. I have seen signs notifying people that there are working dogs on the property, I was thinking of a sign that said 'please do not feed the livestock' and also 'working livestock guardian dogs do not disturb' any thoughts on this?


The dog will be more than happy with the largest amount to watch over as they can get. They can decide what they want to stay close by.

But since you are dividing it with net you may want to keep them with the goats if they are not in a barn at night.

Have the dogs been in that type of fence yet? They may play dig dug or jump it...


----------



## meghank (Aug 18, 2016)

We let them run in if for a little bit after we got it up, but not for long, they chased the deer out of it, but did not continue pursuit. If they wanted, I'm sure they could jump it. The regular goat pens are 4ft cattle panels, so not terribly different from the field fence, just a smaller area, and they've never attempted escape from that.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

I have 2 LGDS. Both Anatolian Shepherds..My female stays in the Buck paddock: even when I bring the breeding does.in
MY male gets the rest of the pasture. Hes very good with kiddong and guarding the newborns. My female is NOT!
So my suggestion is to find out what works for you.


----------



## GoatGirl#1 (Feb 12, 2021)

meghank said:


> We finally got our pasture fence completed and got our goats out on it. I am using electric netting to subdivide it. My question is should I keep my Lgds in the electric netting with the goats or let them have run of the whole pasture? It's about 18 acres of well tensioned 4ft tall field fence (I made that sucker goat proof, lol). There is also a chicken tractor with turkeys and geese in it in the pasture.
> 
> The other question I have is about signage. I have seen signs notifying people that there are working dogs on the property, I was thinking of a sign that said 'please do not feed the livestock' and also 'working livestock guardian dogs do not disturb' any thoughts on this?


It depends on your dog, Great Pyrenees are basically your goats' protectors. Personally, what works best for us is to just let them roam around the pasture keeping an eye on things. They're very friendly dogs, even when it comes to little baby goats. But they will go after anything that gets into the pasture. 
I think a sign is a GREAT idea!!


----------



## Wcd (Jan 12, 2020)

My vote would be for allowing them full run. The greater distance they can make their presence known the better. We let ours have full access and they have done wonders in keeping the deer from deviating our feed corn.


----------



## Wcd (Jan 12, 2020)

meghank said:


> We finally got our pasture fence completed and got our goats out on it. I am using electric netting to subdivide it. My question is should I keep my Lgds in the electric netting with the goats or let them have run of the whole pasture? It's about 18 acres of well tensioned 4ft tall field fence (I made that sucker goat proof, lol). There is also a chicken tractor with turkeys and geese in it in the pasture.
> 
> The other question I have is about signage. I have seen signs notifying people that there are working dogs on the property, I was thinking of a sign that said 'please do not feed the livestock' and also 'working livestock guardian dogs do not disturb' any thoughts on this?


Are you thinking signage for friends, family, relatives, or others? For our back forty I have signs up “Danger Live Firing Range” do not enter. Works wonders for people wandering over from lake access site thinking everything is public propert.


----------

